# overclocking failed?



## aslonds (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey im not very computer savvy and all just thought i would mention it.

When i was on my computer yesterday i clicked a download link and then my computer just crashed. i didnt think it was too big of a deal when it re-booted. well it said the FIRST time it rebooted that overclocking had failed.

then i got all the way JUST past the win xp loading screen, a mouse pointer appeard for one second, dissapeared, and then it rebooted again.

im running a asus mother board and a nvidea video card,


could someone help me? its not like ive had this problem before, ive booted up hundereds of times before this
*EDIT* i forgot a few things
1. ive never overclocked before i dont even know how.
2. it beeps alot when it starts up, but it has always beeped atleast once before


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Have you tryed overlocking? If so, Reset your CMOS by removing the little 'Coin like' battery on your motherboard for 20minutes, Then place it back in ( Make sure the machine is switched off ).


What Are your system specs ? Including PSU?


Try Booting with only 1 Stick of RAM at a time.

:wave:


----------



## loading... (Sep 4, 2008)

FYI, the battery looks like this, 









All this does is reset the motherboard settings, overclocking is done with these settings..
This won't mess your computer up it'll only reset your settings.. BTW, besure you take it out and keep it out for 20 mins like HawMan said..


----------

